# Tallest buildings in Canada



## Pluto (Sep 12, 2013)

Somehow I got on this track of reading about the tallest buildings in Canada. Interestingly, Vancouver, with its shortage of space doesn't have a building anywhere near the tallest, while other dities with pleanty of space to spread out to have numerous very tall buildings. Go figure.


----------



## OhGreatGuru (May 24, 2009)

I am not a structural engineer, but I suspect the very high seismic risk in Vancouver compared to most of the rest of the country may be a factor. The taller the building, the more difficult/expensive it becomes to make it earthquake resistant.


----------



## nobleea (Oct 11, 2013)

Edmonton, a city not known for tall buildings, is going to have the tallest tower outside of TO in a few years. It's going to nearly double the height of anything there currently.

Also, in regards to Vancouver, they have 'view corridors' that limit the areas where one could build tall.


----------



## sags (May 15, 2010)

View corridors..............is an issue our city is dealing with. As they develop the downtown riverfront area, people who own a condo with a view are learning another building is going up right in their view.

In Toronto people ended up with a view of the side of another building a few feet away. Not great for resale value, but at least they have shade all day


----------



## Barwelle (Feb 23, 2011)

nobleea said:


> Edmonton, a city not known for tall buildings, is going to have the tallest tower outside of TO in a few years. It's going to nearly double the height of anything there currently.


For anyone not familiar... Edmonton had a small airport that operated within the city up until a couple years ago, and thus there were air traffic related height restrictions for downtown high-rises. Now that the municipal airport is closed, the restrictions have been lifted.



nobleea said:


> Also, in regards to Vancouver, they have 'view corridors' that limit the areas where one could build tall.


I was there for a trip and took a tour... the guide mentioned that there are limits on how much space a high-rise can take up, how much shadow it can cast or something... but that high-rise developers can "buy" the space over older heritage buildings in order to build a bigger building that exceeds those limits (the money typically being used to restore the heritage building). The logic of the exchange being that the 'open air' above those older, smaller buildings compensates for the intrusion of the new, large building, while raising money for heritage projects - and ensuring the survival of those older buildings.


----------



## Beaver101 (Nov 14, 2011)

nobleea said:


> Edmonton, *a city not known for tall buildings, is going to have the tallest tower outside of TO in a few years*. It's going to nearly double the height of anything there currently. ...


 ... despite the province's economic slump or mabye Edmonton is an exception, going strong? Interesting ...


----------



## andrewf (Mar 1, 2010)

It's regulated maximum heights due to views, etc. Same goes for London (UK). Sky high real estate prices, but very limited tall buildings. Many cities have rules about not having buildings taller than some reference structure (a church, townhall, etc.).


----------



## Barwelle (Feb 23, 2011)

Beaver101 said:


> ... despite the province's economic slump or mabye Edmonton is an exception, going strong? Interesting ...


Edmonton probably isn't as hard-hit as the province in general, ... after all, E-town was (controversially) not included in the list of areas getting extended EI benefits... it's often said that its industry is more diverse than Calgary's, especially with plenty of government jobs based there.

But I think the more relevant factors are that planning was started and funding was secured before the downturn was in full swing, and that the building seems to be a part of the Ice District redevelopment (area around the new arena). The building is also backed by Stantec - a global engineering firm - who will have their headquarters take up a chunk of the building.


----------



## nobleea (Oct 11, 2013)

Barwelle said:


> Edmonton probably isn't as hard-hit as the province in general, ... after all, E-town was (controversially) not included in the list of areas getting extended EI benefits... it's often said that its industry is more diverse than Calgary's, especially with plenty of government jobs based there.
> 
> But I think the more relevant factors are that planning was started and funding was secured before the downturn was in full swing, and that the building seems to be a part of the Ice District redevelopment (area around the new arena). The building is also backed by Stantec - a global engineering firm - who will have their headquarters take up a chunk of the building.


Indeed, Edmonton hasn't been as hard hit as the rest of the province. But yes, most of the construction and planning had begun before the downturn. Hasn't stopped. They announced a JW Marriott in that area, which certainly raised eyebrows outside of the city.

The whole ICE district downtown is probably one of the largest commercial construction areas in the continent right now in terms of dollars and buildings/heights going up. I've lost count of the number of towers, most of them all taller than anything we have now.


----------

